# powered up cheapy



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well i went in our local shop that every thing is a £1, and seen these, they are a wrist fishing catapult, so i seen what could be done, so i powered it up and for only £1.50 that is counting the elastic i have a nice little folding catapult, here it is, cheers jeff

























only had this thin stuff on it,
















powered up


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Why is that called a fishing catapult?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Sarge said:


> Why is that called a fishing catapult?


They are used for firing magots and ground bait into the rivers and lakes to attract fish, thats why the have a week band, jeff

fishing catapult press the link.


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

i got one of them to mess around with see wot i can make of it . cant find any of that blue elastic ther tho


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's the equivalent of an AC Cobra. Bloke takes a cheap lightly built import and attaches loads of muscle for hard to control but awesome fun.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

poor quality stuff made in Asia countries?

if yes,please be careful it would break into pieces when pulling the pouch.

It's sold at 0.5 US dollars in Asia.


----------

